# HELP: levothyroxine is not helping



## mg428 (Mar 14, 2014)

In 2011 I was diagnosed with subclinical hypothyroidism with TSH 4,98, FT3 2,80 (normal range 3,00-9,00) and FT4 13,70 (normal range 12,000-22,00). I was feeling tired and gaining weight, and my morning body temperature was 35,5 Celsius. I started to take 25 ug levothyroxine, and my TSH dropped to 3,63 within 2 months, it dropped to 2,45 in 2012, again increased in late 2012 to 4,44, but it dropped to 2,60 later without increasing the levothyroxine dose. By the end of 2013, I was planning to get pregnant, and my doctor told me that I should increase the amount of the thyroid hormone I was taking, because he said my TSH should be between 1-2,5 during pregnancy, and we increased the dose to 50 ug a day. Now my TSH is 2,00... What is very interesting about my situation is I still have a low FT3 (2,70) and low normal FT4 (13,40), and these results have not been changed during last 2 years..I always had slightly low FT3 and low normal FT4.

I have tested for Hashimato antibodies for several times, it is always negative, I had checked for iodine deficiency 2 times, and I was lacking iodine slightly..

Is it normal to take Thyroid medicine and not having any increase in FT3 and FT4???It only decreases TSH...Considering levothyroxine is not helping to increase my thyroid hormone levels, would you recommend me to get pregnant???What can be the underlying cause???


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Once you begin thyroid replacement medications you really need to disregard TSH and dose by Free T-4 and Free T-3.

In my opinion you have been under medicated since the beginning.

You will need more replacement during pregnancy. Goal is mid to 3/4 range for both FT-4 and FT-3. Your TSH will likely end up around 1, once properly medicated.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I started out on levothyroxine, went to Nature-throid back to levothyroxine and my FT3 was either below range or at the very bottom but the FT4 was at the top of the range. TSH was at the top. Recently, cytomel was added and I feel the best I have felt in a long time. I haven't had lab work yet so I don't know if it will show improvement but symptom wise, I feel great. It has been almost 3 years since the surgery.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

Hi and welcome! Your FT3 is your active hormone which provides energy and good health. It is my humble opinion that you are still undermedicated.

Information above which may be helpful.

An ultra-sound of your thyroid would be a very excellent next step.


----------



## mg428 (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi, Thank you for your answers. I forgot to mention that I have already had an ultrasound, and my thyroid gland looks perfectly normal. I really do not understand why I always have a low FT3 and a low normal FT4.. I will try to persuade my doctor to increase my daily dose of Levothroxine.. It looks like I have a suppressed TSH with medicine, and no improvement in FT3 and Ft4 levels..


----------



## Raegan (Mar 16, 2014)

You might also see if going to the name brand helps (I am on Synthroid). My endo told me that the generic brand (Levothyroxine) isn't as consistent from batch to batch. Going up and down from month to month could be causing some of the symptoms.


----------

